
Ask HN: Selenium like solution but for win apps/games - visox
Hi, is there a way to run a game fullscreen in windows and make use of the ui&#x2F;buttons etc with just some script or similar ?<p>So without any human interaction. I would like to automate some process of playing replays of a game which i need to record.<p>thanks.
======
Nextgrid
Autohotkey could work, at least if you hardcode the coordinates where to click
at.

The problem with games is that the UI is often rendered by the game engine to
a canvas, so outside software doesn’t have a representation of discrete UI
elements to click on, as opposed to a browser where every element is part of
the DOM and can be targeted by CSS selectors.

~~~
visox
i see, ok thx

